# Best HGH on the UK market right now



## rippeddown (May 7, 2011)

Hey guys, looking to switch things up and add GH into my cycles going forward. Other than Pfizer or Lilly is there anything you would recommend that is reliable?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

If money was no option and you could authenticate 100% then Pfizer Genotropin every time (but there are fakes, same with the Lilly).

As for generics, either black top hyge or Ansomone.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sparkey said:


> If money was no option and you could authenticate 100% then Pfizer Genotropin every time (but there are fakes, same with the Lilly).
> 
> As for generics, either black top hyge or Ansomone.


 Why not green top hyge?


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Sparkey said:


> If money was no option and you could authenticate 100% then Pfizer Genotropin every time (but there are fakes, same with the Lilly).
> 
> As for generics, either black top hyge or Ansomone.


 Ansomone is not generic, it's eastern pharma I thought


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

S123 said:


> Ansomone is not generic, it's eastern pharma I thought


 It is eastern pharma grade, it's used in Chinese hospitals, but it's not western pharma.

I mean't Chinese growth as a whole.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

G-man99 said:


> Why not green top hyge?


 Green tops are are also good g2g but obviously not as readily available as the black tops.

Plus I get a good discount if I buy 10 x 100 i.u kits at a time :thumb


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

I didn't really rate any difference between hygetropin or ansomone, I did try norditropin cartridges but didnt get much from them, tried bioscience hgh my hand used to go numb when I slept, but mts don't stock it anymore


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

S123 said:


> I didn't really rate any difference between hygetropin or ansomone, I did try norditropin cartridges but didnt get much from them, tried bioscience hgh my hand used to go numb when I slept, but mts don't stock it anymore


 I personally wouldn't use any cartridges, far too many fakes.


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Sparkey said:


> I personally wouldn't use any cartridges, far too many fakes.


 100% unless I was getting them from the pharmacy myself I wouldnt waste money on them


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I've been considering HGH lately as the missus is interested in it too for health benefits.

Can get 100% legit pharma stuff but it ain't cheap.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sparkey said:


> Green tops are are also good g2g but obviously not as readily available as the black tops.
> 
> Plus I get a good discount if I buy 10 x 100 i.u kits at a time :thumb


 I just got the 200iu kit with 8iu vials as I us 4iu a time.

Same price per iu as the 100 kit


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

just started the missus on 2iu Ansomone EOD, just for a boost in sense of well being etc. Shes never tried it before.

i found a old box of Ansomone in the garage fridge, 4x 4iu vials, just out of date. Been using 4iu M, W and Friday. Havent used any GH in years and must admit it feels like its doing something. Sleep like a baby even with tren. I seem to avoid horrible tren sweats and nightmares since taking GH. Getting some sides from it, tight dry finger joints and wrists, so must be doing something ha.

tempted to carry on with the 40iu Ansomone or get a cheaper 100iu black top hyge, as the hygetropins have always been a good all round generic.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Clubber Lang said:


> tempted to carry on with the 40iu Ansomone or get a cheaper 100iu black top hyge, as the hygetropins have always been a good all round generic.


 I see no difference from either the Ansomone or Hyge, and seen as how the Ansomone 40 i.u kits are not far off the price of the 100 i.u hyge kits, I know which I would go for.


----------



## rippeddown (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I will track down some black tops as pharma grade is very dear.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Sparkey said:


> I see no difference from either the Ansomone or Hyge, and seen as how the Ansomone 40 i.u kits are not far off the price of the 100 i.u hyge kits, I know which I would go for.


 could agree with you on that one. Im currently using Ansomone, but ive also got a 100 hyge in the fridge too. I'll finish my Ansomone then move over to 5iu hyge, see if i notice anything.

Hyges have always been a good generic.


----------



## rippeddown (May 7, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> could agree with you on that one. Im currently using Ansomone, but ive also got a 100 hyge in the fridge too. I'll finish my Ansomone then move over to 5iu hyge, see if i notice anything.
> 
> Hyges have always been a good generic.


 Okay brilliant, thanks for the input. Will get some and try it at 5ius aswell and let you guys know


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

G-man99 said:


> I just got the 200iu kit with 8iu vials as I us 4iu a time.
> 
> Same price per iu as the 100 kit


 The guy i get it from the 200iu kits work out cheaper per iu that the 100iu.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

bonacris said:


> The guy i get it from the 200iu kits work out cheaper per iu that the 100iu.


 Just checked and mine was £10 cheaper. Never noticed to be honest

I just use them as I use 4iu a time and they are 8iu vials :thumbup1:


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

G-man99 said:


> Just checked and mine was £10 cheaper. Never noticed to be honest
> 
> I just use them as I use 4iu a time and they are 8iu vials :thumbup1:


 Same as myself. Have you run higher doses at any stage. You using insulin?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

bonacris said:


> Same as myself. Have you run higher doses at any stage. You using insulin?


 No, just using 4iu M/W/F for the health benefits more than anything else.

No interest in getting 'huge' so to speak.

Currently 14st with abs at 42 which is more that acceptable for me


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

S123 said:


> I didn't really rate any difference between hygetropin or ansomone, I did try norditropin cartridges but didnt get much from them, tried bioscience hgh my hand used to go numb when I slept, but mts don't stock it anymore


 did you use the 100iu Ansomone?

the Norditropin was fake thats for sure.

guys cheap is cheap for a reason and you then expect decent GH lol

the best GH is genuine Pharma, Ansomone is good but i only would use the 40iu boxes not the 100iu boxes


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> did you use the 100iu Ansomone?
> 
> the Norditropin was fake thats for sure.
> 
> ...


 The ansomone was 40iu red box, I'd say if I had to be picky a little bit of water is the difference...but its minimal


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

Never understood why folks insist the Ankebio Ansomone's 40iu boxes contain 'better' Gh than the 100 IU boxes. As a multi million dollar Biotech company with a reputation to protect & Govt licences to preserve it simply makes no logical sense why they would do that - surely?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

naugahyde said:


> Never understood why folks insist the Ankebio Ansomone's 40iu boxes contain 'better' Gh than the 100 IU boxes. As a multi million dollar Biotech company with a reputation to protect & Govt licences to preserve it simply makes no logical sense why they would do that - surely?


 mainly because the 100iu boxes are only made for the bodybuilding market they are not produced for any other purpose, they are not sold through the medical system or used in hospitals. they can make more money on the 100iu boxes so it puzzles me as well why would they do that


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> just started the missus on 2iu Ansomone EOD, just for a boost in sense of well being etc. Shes never tried it before.
> 
> i found a old box of Ansomone in the garage fridge, 4x 4iu vials, just out of date. Been using 4iu M, W and Friday. Havent used any GH in years and must admit it feels like its doing something. Sleep like a baby even with tren. I seem to avoid horrible tren sweats and nightmares since taking GH. Getting some sides from it, tight dry finger joints and wrists, so must be doing something ha.
> 
> tempted to carry on with the 40iu Ansomone or get a cheaper 100iu black top hyge, as the hygetropins have always been a good all round generic.


 Seems like it lasts ok while refrigerated then.

How long will it last in its natural state outside of the fridge before you mix it with bac water? I'm tempted to get my mate to post me some from thailand but if it takes a couple of weeks to get here in the post will it be ruined?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Smitch said:


> Seems like it lasts ok while refrigerated then.
> 
> How long will it last in its natural state outside of the fridge before you mix it with bac water? I'm tempted to get my mate to post me some from thailand but if it takes a couple of weeks to get here in the post will it be ruined?


 Where do you think growth comes from? If it ruined traveling from over seas 90% of growth in this country will be knackered?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> Where do you think growth comes from? If it ruined traveling from over seas 90% of growth in this country will be knackered?


 There will be a certain amount of time that it will be able to go outside of refrigeration though, same with peptides, it's not going to be indefinite is it, hence the question.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Smitch said:


> There will be a certain amount of time that it will be able to go outside of refrigeration though, same with peptides, it's not going to be indefinite is it, hence the question.


 You think growth from China comes into this country refrigerated? Before it's mixed it doesn't need to be in a fridge.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Seems like it lasts ok while refrigerated then.
> 
> How long will it last in its natural state outside of the fridge before you mix it with bac water? I'm tempted to get my mate to post me some from thailand but if it takes a couple of weeks to get here in the post will it be ruined?


 i have no idea mate.

my mate ordered direct from them and took a week. Sure they just came in a normal cardboard box. Obv he put them all in the fridge soon as they landed.

when in transit i oppose its cold or cool, be in warehouses and hubs etc, not in hot climates? Be freezing in a planes cargo hold too.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Mine use to come direct in thermal boxes with cool packs inside, not that the boxes ever felt cold inside.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Sparkey said:


> Not saying you can't or shouldn't, but I personally would never do more than 3 ml in any one place, and preferably glutes.
> 
> If going in delts or smaller muscles, 2 ml.


 That in the wrong thread bro?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> That in the wrong thread bro?


 Yeah cheers - long day.


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

Clubber Lang said:


> could agree with you on that one. Im currently using Ansomone, but ive also got a 100 hyge in the fridge too. I'll finish my Ansomone then move over to 5iu hyge, see if i notice anything.
> 
> Hyges have always been a good generic.


 How did you get on with the Hyges in the end mate? Rate them any better - or worse than the Ansomone?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

naugahyde said:


> How did you get on with the Hyges in the end mate? Rate them any better - or worse than the Ansomone?


 ended up doing what i always did, started and eventually forgot to take and stopped.

remember my knees becoming dry and sore again, probably why i missed jabs and stopped. Got half a Somone kit in the fridge still.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ansomone.

Dont get me wrong if money is no issue and you can get legit western pharma then get that, but the fakes are so good now, been offered the lilly 72iu kits and guy even told me they only contain 36iu, just told me double the dose or sell them on, f**k that, but could genuinely not tell the difference from them and the real one I had a year or so ago, was scary how good they've got.

Hyges are decent but have seem bloods come back all over the place, they have no quality control whatsoever

The Ansomone I just got has given me the same blood levels a kit i had 2 years ago, I'm very confident they're legit Eastern pharma


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

sponge2015 said:


> Ansomone.
> 
> Dont get me wrong if money is no issue and you can get legit western pharma then get that, but the fakes are so good now, been offered the lilly 72iu kits and guy even told me they only contain 36iu, just told me double the dose or sell them on, f**k that, but could genuinely not tell the difference from them and the real one I had a year or so ago, was scary how good they've got.
> 
> ...


 This currently useing ansomone finding it very good, as said hygetropin can be very hit and miss.


----------



## m2t (Jun 1, 2018)

I use meditropes black tops. Also have some grey tops from theprovider.

Always found his GH decent and it's tested by the users so peace of mind


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

m2t said:


> I use meditropes black tops. Also have some grey tops from theprovider.
> 
> Always found his GH decent and it's tested by the users so peace of mind


 Have to wait ages for your stuff though from tp instead of ordering hyge or ansomone and getting the next day or day after


----------



## m2t (Jun 1, 2018)

S123 said:


> Have to wait ages for your stuff though from tp instead of ordering hyge or ansomone and getting the next day or day after


 Luckily I don't need to wait long


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

m2t said:


> Luckily I don't need to wait long


 Same. Took 4 days from a solid reseller. Meditropes are strong as s**t being overdosed.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Clubber Lang said:


> just started the missus on 2iu Ansomone EOD, just for a boost in sense of well being etc. Shes never tried it before.
> 
> i found a old box of Ansomone in the garage fridge, 4x 4iu vials, just out of date. Been using 4iu M, W and Friday. Havent used any GH in years and must admit it feels like its doing something. Sleep like a baby even with tren. I seem to avoid horrible tren sweats and nightmares since taking GH. Getting some sides from it, tight dry finger joints and wrists, so must be doing something ha.
> 
> tempted to carry on with the 40iu Ansomone or get a cheaper 100iu black top hyge, as the hygetropins have always been a good all round generic.


 What time are you taking? Interested in the sleep improvement, are you taking before bed?


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Fina said:


> What time are you taking? Interested in the sleep


 Bump @Clubber Lang @Matt6210 and anyone else.

I'd like to know timing too please.

Should I do 2iu in the morning plus 2iu at night? Or all 4iu in the morning? Or all 4iu at night?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Bump @Clubber Lang @Matt6210 and anyone else.
> 
> I'd like to know timing too please.
> 
> Should I do 2iu in the morning plus 2iu at night? Or all 4iu in the morning? Or all 4iu at night?


 Everyone will tell you differently mate, growth timings and if to split doses or not is has the most widely differing opinions in bodybuilding.

id suggest to take before bed or post workout as it's a recovery drug, I'd also say no need to split dose unless going higher than 4iu.

but then you will get people telling you to do it in the morning, not to surpress your natural gh release at night, but with you being ancient I'd suggest that wouldn't be a problem anyway.

either run it

5 on and 2 off with not consecutive days off.

every other day

or pin more a day and use it m/w/f


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Bump @Clubber Lang @Matt6210 and anyone else.
> 
> I'd like to know timing too please.
> 
> Should I do 2iu in the morning plus 2iu at night? Or all 4iu in the morning? Or all 4iu at night?


 I'm pretty sure that synthetic hgh will suppress natural gh secretion for 24 hours. Personally, I prefer taking just before bed.... I love the decent sleep it affords me. I agree with Matt, unless you're doing more than 4, maybe even 5ius a day, I'd just take it as one injection.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

I desperately crave, need and desire sleep and recovery boys!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Bump @Clubber Lang @Matt6210 and anyone else.
> 
> I'd like to know timing too please.
> 
> Should I do 2iu in the morning plus 2iu at night? Or all 4iu in the morning? Or all 4iu at night?


 like Matt says, everyone seem to take it at different times.

i use to always take mine Pre-bed, was the last thing i did before bed so easier to remember.

some do it AM on an empty stomach followed by light cardio, others pre and/or post work out, some just before bed, some split daily dose in 2x jabs over the day.

i did try GH Pre-training too. Unsure if it was the GH or just a mental state, but i think it helped give me a boost.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

I've personally been of the opinion, if the dose is >2iu, split it.

If you're under 50 take it morning, over, take before bed.

However, that's just from my research, I think I'm going to switch and take before bed.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Matt6210 said:


> You think growth from China comes into this country refrigerated? Before it's mixed it doesn't need to be in a fridge.


 Just FYI mate, HGH should be refrigerated pre-mixing, there is only one brand that doesn't need refrigerating but I can't remember it off hand.

Any Chinese stuff comes un-cooled because A. it's probably low quality at best, and B. they simply don't give a f**k.

Whenever I've ordered pharma I've always ensured it's sent cooled, and direct from the pharmacy with proof, anything else you don't have a clue and although it won't be totally ruined, a couple of days shipping will certainly degrade it.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Matt6210 said:


> This currently useing ansomone finding it very good, as said hygetropin can be very hit and miss.


 Are all hyges hit and miss or?


----------



## 80589 (Feb 9, 2018)

English pfizer genotropin 36I.u is excellent,but it's expensive.


----------

